# Recurit Medical Process



## ArmyGuy99 (18 Mar 2009)

Ok, so I keep seeing postings asking what the process is, and how do I challange an UNFIT Status.  

So here it is:

Ok, Here is how the process works, and there is absolutely NO deviating.  Unfortunately the medical process can take some time.  You just have to be patient.

                                                 Part 1 and 2 Medicals with CFRC Med Staff
                                                                            |
                                                                            |
                                              ________________________________________
                                             |                                                               |
                                             |                                                               |
                                 Given Doctor Letters                                    Not Given Doctor Letters
                                             |                                                               |
                                             |                                                               |
                      ALL Doctor Letters Returned to CFRC                                      | 
                                             |                                                               |
                                             |                                                               | 
                              File Reviewed by PA @ CFRC                                          |
                                             |                                                               |
                                             |                                                               |
                                             _________________________________________ 
                                                                             |
                                                                             |                                           
                                                                   Med File to RMO
                                                                             |
                                                                             |
                                             ________________________________________
                                             |                                                              |
                           MED FIT File Returned to CFRC                                  Med Unfit
                                             |                                                              |
                       File Rec'd @ CFRC and Sent to CF 50                         _______________
                                             |                                                  |                      |         
                                   Med Completed           UNFit Letter Sent to Applicant     File Returned to CFRC
                                                                                                                        |
                                                                                                               File Placed into Archives


How to Challange a Med Unfit Letter:

1. Call the CFRC and tell them that you are Challanging the Med Unfit.  If possible SPEAK with the Med Staff.
2. Take the Unfit Letter to your Doctor, and explain to them that you want to challange Ottawa's Decision. 


NOTE: REMEMBER  THAT YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR PROVING THAT YOU ARE MEDICALLY FIT ENOUGH TO JOIN THE FORCES.   THEREFORE IT IS YOU THAT MUST PROVIDE DOCUMENTAION FROM MEDICAL DOCTORS/SPECIALISTS TO COUNTER WHATEVER HAS MADE YOU UNFIT.


The Process:


                                               Medical Information Recieved to Challange UNFIT Status
                                                                                  |
                                                                                  |
                                                            Information and File Reviewed by PA
                                                                                  |
                                                                                  |
                                                                   Med File Sent to RMO
                                                                                  |
                                                                                  |
                                                      ________________________________________
                                                      |                                                      |
                                                 MED FIT                                            MED UNFIT
                                                      |                                                      |
                                             _____________                                ________________________
                                            |                     |                             |                                      |
                                         Fit Letter           File                          UnFit                                 File
                                         Sent to         Returned to CFRC        Letter To                           Returned to CFRC
                                        Applicant                                       Applicant




That's the generally the process.  There may be some differences in each CFRC, but for the most part that's the frame work.  Keep in mind that at each step and in between there can processing delays.  So please do not hound us. If we tell you to call in 2-3 wks, please DO NOT call the following week.  And as always in the Med World.  No News Is PROBABLY good news.


----------



## psychedelics07 (18 Mar 2009)

I just sent a personal letter with my own opinion right to Ottawa and 2 weeks later I got a later saying they reconsidered and gave me a pass.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Mar 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> I just sent a personal letter with my own opinion right to Ottawa and 2 weeks later I got a later saying they reconsidered and gave me a pass.



That, I would wager is highly unusual!


----------



## px90 (18 Mar 2009)

So is med fit file to RMO part 3 than ?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2009)

px90 said:
			
		

> So is med fit file to RMO part 3 than ?



There is not part 3.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Apr 2009)

So today is a really sh**ty day for me I called the RC to see the status of my medical and it turns out the received a letter back from Ottawa, an unfit letter. I was pretty bummed out when he said this, right now I'm assuming it's because of the asthma I had when I was a baby but I'm not a %100. He said I should be getting a letter in the next few days. I told him that I'm going to challenge it, especially if it's for that asthma thing, so he said once I get the letter to call them back and we'll discuss it. I guess I was expecting this in a way but the same time I was hoping it wouldn't happen, I guess it's just the way things work. I'm kind of hoping it's about the asthma thing because I think I have a good chance if I challenge it, but I'll just have to wait and see. I really hope I can get past this.

Dylan


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> I just sent a personal letter with my own opinion right to Ottawa and 2 weeks later I got a later saying they reconsidered and gave me a pass.



I just finished writing a personal letter for the RMO and when I go to the recruit center on May 4 I'll bring that and talk with the medical staff there and try and get this sorted out. Hopefully two weeks later I get a call like you did, saying they reconsidered.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Apr 2009)

So when it say's "Information and File Reviewed by PA" is that someone at your recruit center, then they send it to the RMO?


----------



## psychedelics07 (8 Apr 2009)

PA is a physician's assistant and they're at the cfrc


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (8 Apr 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> PA is a physician's assistant and they're at the cfrc



Oh alright cool, thanks!


----------

